# Kent meet up



## mashleyR7 (Oct 16, 2012)

After the great day yesterday I am keen to arrange a more regular meet up with forumers from the South East and Kent where I am based. I'm happy to sign visitors in at my place and play other courses as well. 

As mentioned in previous threads St Georges in December for my birthday looks a good possibility. 

So who's local and who's up for a meet?


----------



## cookelad (Oct 16, 2012)

I'll tentatively put forward some interest depending on cost and venue!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 16, 2012)

Costs can be controlled very easily. We dont have to play top venues all the time, there are plenty of good course in Kent to be had for Â£20-Â£50 a round. Only a few in Kent are going to be close to silly money.


----------



## RichardC (Oct 16, 2012)

Put myself and my father in law in for this :thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Oct 16, 2012)

As long as Lydd isn't on the list


----------



## chrisd (Oct 16, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			As long as Lydd isn't on the list
		
Click to expand...


It is Homer ............................ but well to the bottom!


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 16, 2012)

Pencil me in a let me know chaps only days I can't commit to us Wednesday/Thursday, but given the current if interviews surface I may have to bounce it, lets know.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would be keen depending on date and cost.


----------



## GOLFBALL_WHACKER_GUY (Oct 16, 2012)

If its on a weekend i should be able to make it


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 17, 2012)

I'd be up for this!  I'd be happy to host at my gaff.

It'd have to be midweek though - preferably a Thursday.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 17, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			I'd be up for this!  I'd be happy to host at my gaff.
		
Click to expand...


I'm still on an iron lung from the last visit Auburn!


----------



## AuburnWarrior (Oct 17, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I'm still on an iron lung from the last visit Auburn!
		
Click to expand...

Men from the boys Chris, men from the boys. :ears:


----------



## Jimbooo (Oct 17, 2012)

Thursdays good for me, too.


----------



## Swingalot (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah I would be up for this, mid week better for me.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 18, 2012)

Could be up for this, depending on dates etc.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 18, 2012)

chrisd said:



			I'm still on an iron lung from the last visit Auburn!
		
Click to expand...

Whats course is this one ?
I thought Kent was relatively flat :mmm:


----------



## Bratty (Oct 18, 2012)

AuburnWarrior said:



			Men from the boys Chris, men from the boys. :ears:
		
Click to expand...

Redlibbets is quite hilly... but I liked it!


----------



## chrisd (Oct 18, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Redlibbets is quite hilly... but I liked it! 

Click to expand...


Didn't you use a few swear words going round?


----------



## welshjim22 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am based in Ashford and depending on dates, i work a crappy shift pattern in france, i would be up for a game.  I was also thinking about arranging another meet at London golf club, must be 1.5/2 years since the last one, when their winter deals start next month.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 18, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Didn't you use a few swear words going round?
		
Click to expand...

Bratty doesn't swear, please stop spreading these ridiculous rumours.


----------



## spongebob59 (Oct 18, 2012)

Bratty said:



			Redlibbets is quite hilly... but I liked it! 

Click to expand...

I used to be a member there, only one real climb, but quite a long one :rofl:


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 18, 2012)

Austin lodge is hilly, felt like a mountain goat around there....


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 18, 2012)

welshjim22 said:



			I am based in Ashford and depending on dates, i work a crappy shift pattern in france, i would be up for a game.  I was also thinking about arranging another meet at London golf club, must be 1.5/2 years since the last one, when their winter deals start next month.
		
Click to expand...

Â£70 for bacon roll/coffee. soup at halfway hut & meal afterwards + golf of course 

I might be interested in this, bit of a trek but worth it


----------



## Fader (Oct 19, 2012)

If you let me know dates, locations and times, I'm sure I can wangle a day off work for it. 

So count me in, unless it's Austin Lodge! Played there once nearly had a coronary and I consider myself to be fit. If we play there can we hire some sherpa's to carry all the gear.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 19, 2012)

Fader, I'm sure their doing deals now to allow for people to factor in biggy hire.

Think we paid Â£100 per 4 ball last time and that was on a Sunday and included pie and chips for lunch. :thup:


----------



## Fader (Oct 19, 2012)

Oddsocks said:



			Fader, I'm sure their doing deals now to allow for people to factor in biggy hire.

Think we paid Â£100 per 4 ball last time and that was on a Sunday and included pie and chips for lunch. :thup:
		
Click to expand...

In that case if it is Austin Lodge I'll still come along. Thats a very good deal, not a bad course apart from the hill walking.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 19, 2012)

Leave it open to the masses, I'm only the otherside of biggin hill so will have to travel 

Nizels are doing so good weekday deals, think we paid Â£20 last time on a Friday


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 19, 2012)

chrisd said:



			Didn't you use a few swear words going round?
		
Click to expand...

He certainly did, no reason though considering his banditry. Haha, actually he played very well so can't call him a bandit really.......................BANDIT!!

Redlibbets was good fun, would be nice to play it again at a time when the greens haven't just been hollow tined.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 19, 2012)

spongebob59 said:



			I used to be a member there, only one real climb, but quite a long one :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I remember there being more than that, although my course is dead flat.

The main climb I remember was walking off the 36th hole and up that bank. The only thing that got me up that hill was the smell of beer!!


----------



## Bratty (Oct 19, 2012)

Swearing? Me? Surely not!

Banditry?  Me? Surely not!

HAHA!

I'd be up for a meet, but would probably need to be a weekend.

Nizels is a bad course in the winter, especially when it's wet. Pedham is probably the driest course I know, and they do great deals.


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Where is your gaff and how many can you sign in at once? 

Ash.


----------



## Bratty (Oct 19, 2012)

mashleyR7 said:



			Where is your gaff and how many can you sign in at once? 

Ash.
		
Click to expand...

Who was that directed to, mate?


----------



## USER1999 (Oct 19, 2012)

Is any one down in kent going to name a venue, and a date, or it's dead in the water. procrastinate all you want, but it needs a jump start or it wont happen. Come on guys, get it on. If you fix a date, people will come.

May be even me!


----------



## mashleyR7 (Oct 19, 2012)

Ok I'll have first stab at it as it was my thread.

November 8th or 9th. 

Or December 13th or 18th. (im on holiday 14th - 17th) 16th is my birthday. 

Venue TBC once date agreed but possibilites could be The London Club, St Georges have been suggested. I'd prefer a top course rather than somewhere like Austin Lodge but will go with the majority as I know cost can be a big factor. 

Ash.


----------



## Oddsocks (Oct 19, 2012)

Marshy, I'd think about the boys on the west Kent, Surrey and Essex borders, st George's is a trot, London club on the other hand is not


----------



## Sandy (Oct 19, 2012)

Sounds good, count Chris and me in.  We live close to St.George's but I think somewhere a bit more inland might suit the majority better...and the weather in November could be brutal here on the coast which would be a shame . London Club is a favourite. Happy to play wherever we can...


----------



## Fader (Oct 20, 2012)

Would really like to play the London Club, think RSG would be better left to the summer months as in November/December will be mightly blustery and cold!


----------



## welshjim22 (Oct 20, 2012)

I can do London club on 8th November. Only issue is you have to pay on booking but in past I have booked a tee time for one and then let others call up and add to booking.


----------



## RichardC (Oct 20, 2012)

Can't do 8th & 9th as I am away for work.


----------



## welshjim22 (Oct 20, 2012)

14th,15th,20th or 21st


----------

